# What have you made with small game?



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

What unique things have you done or made (besides recipes) with ur squirrels or rabbits? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Stew mostly. lol


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

my buddy makes tennesse tooth picks out of a certian part of the **** lol all his buddies at work wants them


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Squirrel pot pie makes a great meal.

L & O


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was just thinking about what I can make with the 3 rabbits I shot this morning. Ill keep an eye on this one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Rabbits makes good underware...but nowhere near as good as cats!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

misupercooner said:


> my buddy makes tennesse tooth picks out of a certian part of the **** lol all his buddies at work wants them


Why would you share that... Yuk


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Stew when I have the time otherwise I just fry them.

Have made squirrel/rabbit and dumplings before. When camping you can take instant biscuits from a can, cut them up and roll them in flour and just dump them in the pot. Add some chicken bouillon for seasoning and dig in.


----------



## (Doug) (May 16, 2011)

rabbit nuggets and fur hats


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

misupercooner said:


> my buddy makes tennesse tooth picks out of a certian part of the **** lol all his buddies at work wants them


I thought they were called mountainmen toothpicks, Was a guy my way made some dreamcatchers out of them also.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

yea the dreamcatchers, fring on hats and coats things that hang
off key chains, knife cases, zippers, ear stuff for the women not in to the guy ear stuff and on and on:idea:


----------

